
Ask HN: Can I show the Apple logo on my website? - 5_minutes
we are working on a deal related website.<p>I was wondering if we are allowed to show the Apple logo listed, say for example as category indicator for Apple products.<p>Just to be clear: it would be very clear to the visitors that this is not an Apple website and there would be many more other company logos displayed, with the usual disclaimers etc.<p>Still, I am not quite sure if it&#x27;s 100% okay.<p>Many other deal sites show product photos and the respective company  logos, yet I wonder if it&#x27;s legit to actually do so?
======
milankragujevic
From the [Guidelines for Using Apple Trademarks and
Copyrights]([http://www.apple.com/legal/intellectual-
property/guidelinesf...](http://www.apple.com/legal/intellectual-
property/guidelinesfor3rdparties.html)),

>2\. Apple Logo and Apple-owned Graphic Symbols: You may not use the Apple
Logo or any other Apple-owned graphic symbol, logo, or icon on or in
connection with web sites, products, packaging, manuals,
promotional/advertising materials, or for any other purpose except pursuant to
an express written trademark license from Apple, such as a reseller agreement.

So, _no_ , you're not allowed, according to them. Meanwhile, if you are an
official Apple Reseller, then you _can_ use the logo but only in special ways.

I'd recommend you contact Apple and ask them, because lawsuits can be very
expensive.

~~~
5_minutes
Hi, thanks for your time. I read this too, but still it seems like very few
sites are actually following this, strictly, wouldn't you say so? So it seems
to be a bit of a grey area. That technically is not allowed, although used in
a fair way seems to be tolerated?

